# Goldfish in a 2 gallon tank?



## rvaducks (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, Ok, I know that Fancy Goldfish get too big for a 2 gallon tank but I don't mind trading the fish in for a smaller fish when mine gets too big. Question is...How long would this take. If I get a 3/4" goldfish could I keep it for a year? In a room temp tank and not over feeding.

What other suggestions for a mini tank? I know bettas require a heater and I really just want one fish with some character (as opposed to 2 or three schooling fish).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A goldfish will get too big to fast.I give him a month to start getting cramped.

IMHO,you should get at least a five gallon.A 2 gallon wont cycle easily and you will be cleaning it alot regardless of what fish you decide on.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with Maj. In a tank that small, your best options would be to get a bigger tank, get a heater and good filter, and you could have a betta. If your tank has live plants you could also think about getting some shrimp, cherry reds are pretty cute and easy. 
Unfortunately your tank would have to be cycled before you think of shrimp, and it would be better for the fish to cycle it before you get fish. There's an sticky on fishless cycling here: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## rvaducks (Jan 7, 2012)

I appreciate the advice guys but a larger tank simply isn't possible. I don't mind doing relatively frequent water changes. 

Are my only options getting a new goldfish every 3 months or getting a Betta?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

As I said, you could have shrimp as well. If it's well planted and cared for, maybe as many as 5-10 cherry reds. I don't know as much about other varieties, but there's also crystal reds, blues, yellows, tigers, blacks...


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to say, but a goldfish really isn't an option. Unless you get a 30 gallon tank you won't be able to properly house a goldfish for very long. Shrimp are a nice option and I personally like snails as well, although the ones in my 10 gallon are currently driving me insane. A betta is another good choice as long as you get a heater. 

I know you say that a bigger tank isn't possible, but the difference in length (I am assuming height and depth aren't an issue) between a 2.5 gallon and a standard 10 gallon tank is 8". Not only that, but a with a 10 gallon you are open to getting a much wider variety of fish both schooling and non schooling. For example you could get a dwarf gourami which is a nice colorful fish. You could get a endlers livebears which are a small vibrant fish (only get to about 1"), a betta fish, white cloud mountain minnows (which I like), you could get away with oto cats I imagine as well, plus many more.

If you really are that limited on space get a heater, a filter, and a betta fish imo.


----------



## jonah (Feb 16, 2017)

I have had a goldfish in a two gallon bowl for three years. S/he is happy and healthy. I change water weekly, clean it monthly, have air to blow into it daily but not filtration. I don't agree that goldfish can't live in a two gallon bowl. Fact of the matter is that goldfish will grow to the size of their home. My goldfish is small, about one inch. S/he has been that size and swimming happily for three years...


----------

